# Coolant warning light



## veedubnug (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I apologize in advance for the dumb question but what I think is my coolant light came on in my car the last few days. I figure I just need to top off the coolant but someone told me it might be more than that. I don't want to take it in without knowing what I am getting in to. 
The engine doesn't seem to be running hot at all but obviously if something is wrong I need to address it. 
Anything you can tell me is very much appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Coolant warning light (veedubnug)*

My light came on the other day...
Flashes but only beeped once(meaning ur car is not Overheatin)
My resevoir just need a quick little refill..... thats about it...
add water.


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Coolant warning light (CesarinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CesarinGTI* »_My light came on the other day...
Flashes but only beeped once(meaning ur car is not Overheatin)
My resevoir just need a quick little refill..... thats about it...
add water.

mine came on this morning, didnt even think of checking it since i've had it [well to be honest i did check it, but havent in a few weeks]
i turned mine on, and saw the light was blinking. then i popped the hood after dropping my bro off at school, and saw it was below the minimum...can i just add a little water until my G12 coolant from GAP gets here? i wont be driving it to work anymore since i drive 40 minutes one way...until i get the coolant that is..so can i add a bit of water?? not too much, its about an inch below the min. amount of coolant


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Coolant warning light (CesarinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CesarinGTI* »_My light came on the other day...
Flashes but only beeped once(meaning ur car is not Overheatin)
My resevoir just need a quick little refill..... thats about it...
add water.

wait, wouldn't adding water mess your car up?? if its cold?? freezing cold?? wouldn't it crack the block or something??
used distilled water, but i guess i answered my own question, i'll just wait till the G12 gets here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just gotta drive it out a few miles to a friends house to replace spark plugs and wires/various other tune up parts


----------



## jimsdub (May 13, 2009)

but why is it loosing coolent?


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (jimsdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimsdub* »_but why is it loosing coolent? 

well over time it loses coolant? lol

i drive mine every day, 40 miles one way to work...


----------

